# Strange foods your dog loves



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

Perlita will eat just about anything, but she just LOVES cucumbers. :laugh:

What about yours?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Gally will eat anything too but he LOVES peas. He is really funny about eating them. He will squeeze the inside out of the thicker shell, eat the soft inside and then eat the shell.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The only treat that Kit will drool for is popcorn.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Fresh peas, red bell pepper (no other color), apricots, peaches, nectarines, pears, carrots, fresh green beans, Popcorn & if allowed anything sweet (cupcakes, candy..).


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney really likes steamed asparagus. I feel like if I were a dog that would be the last thing I would want to eat, but she begs for it, lol.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Clementine segments. I have never met another dog willing to eat citrus fruit, and I don't know if she would go for any other type, but the Bisc loooves clementines. She also goes nuts for raw butternut squash and really any fruit, and it looks like she's not the only popcorn fiend around here, but clementines are the only really weird thing. 

But, the only "treat" she has ever counter-surfed for was raw sausage...so I guess she's not that weird.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

He loves milk. I think he thinks he's a cat


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

The only thing Jubel has EVER spit out was a banana slice (but did eat a home made doggie treat with banana someone else gave him). Pretty sure he'd eat anything. The only foods he'll drool over I think have more to do with his expectation that he might get some, as in things I've shared in the past. So popcorn, chips, carrots, and cheese come to mind. I've even put some hot sauce on my finger to let him lick in the attempt to discourage him from begging for the food I was fixing at the time, he LIKES hot sauce and spicy foods.

edit: oh just remembered, he LOVES bread. Most common stolen food before we gated off the kitchen. Even snagged a bag of burger buns out of the grocery bag I set down while I went back out to the car to grab another load.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Asparagus, banana, strawberry, blueberry, carrot, spinach, I don't think I've ever seen Denali spit out a fruit or veggie. Let alone "typical" things dogs love like peanut butter, cheese, and popcorn.


----------



## AKDogTrainer12 (Mar 10, 2012)

My dog's love Banana's, Sweet Potato and pretty much any other fruit or veggie offered!!! They are not too picky! lol


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

My dog loves Gyros...


----------



## Kaiju (Mar 26, 2012)

My Pem loves radishes.... like, really LOVES. He'll beg for them. Also cucumber!


----------



## TerrierDaddy (Dec 13, 2011)

My Boston Terrier has allergies so I have to be careful what to give him, but he does like carrots and apples. Apparently – and to me this was really weird at first – he likes Rabbit. It’s in a new allergy canned dog food a friend gave us to try and since he’s picky I didn’t think he’d like it but he did. He likes most of the Natural Balance foods but this one seems to be a new favorite. I did some research and apparently Rabbit is a great, natural protein for dogs, so there you go!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Jack and Maddie LOVE, LOVE, LOVE tomatoes! We have a big garden and they will trot out and each get their own tomato to eat. You open a can of stewed tomatoes and they are begging like crazy. 

Other food they love - steamed kale, carrots, parsnips, raw cabbage (they will beg like crazy for this too), clementines (Jack's favorite fruit), the ribs on romaine lettuce (rib only - not the leaf), cucumbers - pretty much any veggie is fair game for Jack. Maddie can be a little more picky than Jack. 

Jack also loves milk. He will sit on my husband's lap and just wait until he sees that Dad is done and then you have to give him the last dribble in the glass - he goes nuts if you don't give him the last dribble. Same goes with cereal bowls - he can be any where in the house, but when he hears the spoon clatter in empty bowl - he's out like a shot to lick the milk out of the bottom of the bowl. 

The only thing they have ever spit out was a green olive!


----------



## jvee86 (Feb 23, 2012)

Empty cigarette packs along our walk path seems to be his favorite! :wink:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag would do flips for raw sweet potato.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My dog growing up would beg like crazy whenever we were cutting up stuff for salad. She especially liked lettuce. We also caught her stealing tomatoes right off the plants.

Maybe not weird, but Buffy (and my parents' dog Trixie) loves Hazelnuts. She'll crack open the shell and delicately get all of the nut out, leaving the shell.


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Jasper loves carrots, kale,celery and lettuce. Every time we go grocery shopping and leave a bag open in the back seat he'll go for the lettuce. I don't think he'd refuse any veggie offered, he's a garbage disposal.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver loves cream cheese. We needed something to put his meds in and this was a major hit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Carrots, green beans, peas, bread (numerous full loaves have been stolen while are backs were turned), milk (BB has tried to steal a full jug of it), sweet potatoes, soda (had dogs steal my bottles or tip over my glass).


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha I wont say she loved them but my old dog Maddie used to "eat" grapes. She would catch it, keep it in her mouth, and then plop it out on the floor. She reminded me of that old kid's toy, Mr. Bucket


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

My lab will try anything, but the only thing she counter-surfs for is apples. (she did eat a pound of pistachios with hulls once)


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

perlita said:


> Perlita will eat just about anything, but she just LOVES cucumbers.


Loki LOVES cucumbers will do just about anything to get them


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My underwear and my toothbrush. Yuck! As for edible foods, alpha-bits cereal. I don't give them to her but she seems to find the box.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel got to try a new food last night. I bought a pre-made salad at safeway and it had some cherry tomatoes in it which I won't eat. So instead of tossing them in the trash I decided to see if Jubel would like tomatoes. He happily ate the first and smallest one I gave him so I gave him the other two. Pretty convince he'll eat anything at this point haha.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheese, green/orange/red/yellow peppers, boiled carrots and broc. watermelon, strawberriers,potato (boiled)


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

My old Boxer Jane would dig up carrots and eat them-- it looked really comical to see her lying there chewing a dirt covered carrot complete with the carrot top greens hanging out of her mouth!


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

For Nico, it's hot sauce and beer. The dog loves both. 

For Enzo, it's the dried worms on the sidewalk.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Mar 19, 2012)

Pasta. Jessie absolutely LOVES pasta,whether it's cooked or not. One time I was making some pasta shells, and some spilled all over the floor, and he ate them up like they were the best treats in the world. Anytime I cook pasta, he sits by the stove and wags his tail, waiting for me to drop some.


----------

